# Help selecting wood to trim out interior windows and doorways



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I need some ideas on what type of wood to use to trim out the interior side of my windows and open door ways. I will be painting the wood white and looking for something that will give me a smooth finish. I called the local millwork and it would run about $40 for 3 pieces 7x41/2 and I requested the lower end material since I will be painting it. I have several windows and door ways to trim out. Any input would help. I've looked at the poplar wood at lowes and hd but it still seems pricey.
Thanks


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You are painting so look at "contractor packs" at either of the big box stores. The packs have I believe 120' of casing in each pack, it will beat buying individual sticks.


----------



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I already have the casing to trim out around the windows and doors. What I am looking for is the wood that you trim around with the casing. When I did my drywall I did not run it up to the window I stopped at the outer edge so now I need to rip down a 1x4 to a 1x3 so I can trim out around the inside of the window and then I will install my casing. I hope this is clearer than mud.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

RobertN said:


> I already have the casing to trim out around the windows and doors. What I am looking for is the wood that you trim around with the casing. When I did my drywall I did not run it up to the window I stopped at the outer edge so now I need to rip down a 1x4 to a 1x3 so I can trim out around the inside of the window and then I will install my casing. I hope this is clearer than mud.


Why would you have to trim out the inside of a window? Isn't the frame of the window flush with the sheetrock? What kind of windows did you install? Are the windows wood, or vinyl replacements?

If they are wood windows, are they in a 2x6 wall and the jambs are short of being flush to the sheetrock and you're trying to build extension jambs? Dod you order windows for a 2x4 wall instead of a 2x6 wall?


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

If you are going to paint, cheap 'ol pine will be fine.

Bo
Remember, 
If the women don't find you handsome,
They should at least find you handy.
(Red Green)


----------



## joeg679 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you mean that you need wood to build a box to go around the inside of the window? Just go with pine or poplar, whatever is cheaper, both will paint smoothly.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

What you are making is called a "Jamb extender"---Poplar would be my first choice.


----------



## Hilltopper (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm with Oh'Mike. I prefer poplar over pine. (Slightly more stable) We always called what you're making a "filler jamb"


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I vote for poplar, more stable and takes paint better than pine.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

RobertN said:


> I need some ideas on what type of wood to use to trim out the interior side of my windows and open door ways. I will be painting the wood white and looking for something that will give me a smooth finish. I called the local millwork and it would run about $40 for 3 pieces 7x41/2 and I requested the lower end material since I will be painting it. I have several windows and door ways to trim out. Any input would help. I've looked at the poplar wood at lowes and hd but it still seems pricey.
> Thanks


Poplar. Takes paint very well and is comparable to select pine without the knots


----------



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I figured poplar was the wood of choice so thanks for clearing that up for me. Do you think cypress would work? I can buy it rough cut and have it ran through a planner cheaper than I can buy poplar wood from the big box stores and the 1 millwork I called.


----------



## mrgins (Jan 19, 2009)

I can buy trim cheaper at a local lumber yard than thru the big boxes. Call around first


----------

